

Situation Normal, Everything Must Change (OSCON 2010) - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Oyf4vvJyy4&feature=youtu.be

======
DanielRibeiro
Simon Wardley's quote at the end is just priceless

 _There are huge markets to be taken: go take them, go disrupt them, and go
build the golden age of open source_

